# Summer Short Track Shootout - June 20th, 2009



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*LITTLE TRACK, 

BIG FUN - 5 RACES, 

5 WINNERS*​ 
*COCOA, FL *(20 June 09) - An event that was planned as a diversion to give Florida racers something to do while FHORA and MY SERIES took a break, blossomed into the largest slot racing event in the state this year! Drawing more than 60 entries, the FLORIDA SHORT TRACK SUMMER SHOOTOUT enjoyed participants from all over the state and as far away as Virginia. "Thank you's" must be given to Greg Walker who brought a bus load of racers from The Race Place in Holly Hill, John Gross who provided SPRINT CUP SERIES hats signed by Mark Martin and Dale Jr. (given as prizes for "Best Appearing"), and all the racers who showed up early so we could begin at the advertised 6:00 p.m. start time. 

The evening began with Best Appearing judging for the WOMPS. When Jeff Gross's car was selected, he insisted the judge pick again as his dad provided the prizes and he alread has plenty of signed caps. Steve Bowman's car was then selected and he chose the Mark Martin cap. Terry Tawney's car was selected as Best Appearing in 4-1/2" so he got the Dale Jr. cap. 

Amateur Womp Field









Expert Womp Field









4.5 inch Field








Racing started with the Amateur WOMP main. It was a 12-car round robin affair which had us checking the "laps averaged" screen segment by segment to see who was where. When the smoke cleared, Josh Deel (Port Saint John, FL) and John Davis (Lakeland, FL) were on the same lap with Josh getting the win by the length of the back straight. Holly Hill's Mike Culver completed the podium. John had fast lap (2.359) and tied Josh and Bob Giles (Roanoke, VA) for best segment at 33. 

Amateur Womp Podium







The expert WOMP class had to be divided into two qualifiers with the top eight lap totals making the main. At events like this at theRaceway.biz, we don't keep track sections, so if there is a tie for the 8th spot, all racers tied will move to the main. Port Saint John's Count Gipson T.Q.'d with 187 laps. Greg Walker and Bob Rondinone (Melbourne, FL) tied for the coveted 8th spot, so we had a 9-car main. Cocoa's Terry Tawney, who qualified fifth, ran steady in the main to take a two lap win over Palm Bay's Steve Bowman. Jeff Gross qualified third and finished there, one lap ahead of Count. Terry and Jeff tied for fast lap (2.195) and Steve joined them for best segment honors (39). 

Expert Womp Podium






 

As we had only three Amateurs signed in for 4-1/2" Stock Car, we put them in with the Experts and ran a 15 car round robin main. 

Note: for this event a 4-1/2" car consisted of any stamped 4-1/2" chassis, sealed 16-D motor or FL SPEC arm in a SpeedFX set-up and a .015 thick PARMA COT body. Again, the "laps averaged" screen kept us all up to speed on who was where. Terry Tawney and Palm Bay's Matt Boman finished on the same lap with Matt getting the win. Bob Rondinone (with a Matt Boman backup car) completed the podium. In Amateur, John Davis took the win and finished fourth overall (hard to consider him an Amateur when he out ran nine of the 12 Experts and was within .04 seconds of any Experts best lap!). Holly Hill's George Snyder and Ian Landry (Richmond, VA) were the other two Amateur participants.

Amateur 4.5 Podium









Expert 4.5 Podium








S-ROC would be the final event of the evening. S-ROC is eight cars prepared by theRaceway.biz raced with "house" controllers. With more than 20 signed in, we again had to run mulitple qualifying races with the top lap totals going to the main. Jeff Gross topped all the leader boards to TQ the class. Four racers were tied for 7th, so we sent 10 to the main. Jeff Gross became the only racer to TQ, then win the class. He took a two lap win over Bob Rondinone. Terry Tawney and defending S-ROC champ Lloyd Miller finished one lap behind Bob, with Terry getting the final podium spot by half the bank. 

S-ROC Podium






 
In addition to the trophies and great hats, theRaceway.biz distributed nearly $300 in race prizes among all the participants; everyone left with something! If you weren't at this event, you missed something special. 



Start tuning your WOMPS and 4-1/2" cars now. TheRaceway.biz will rebuild the S-ROC cars and we'll do it all again December 19th at the second annual C-RACER GROSS-X WOMP CHALLENGE! 

theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)


----------

